

Internship advice? - coletrain

Hi Guys&#x2F;Gals,<p>I am in need of serious advice. I recently applied to an internship in late April. The women that I spoke with via the phone sounded really interested in me and ask me to follow up as soon as classes ended( around mid may ). I reached out to her early June and she stated that she would send me an offer letter in a couple of days and that she was very sorry and stated how busy her current schedule is.<p>Fast forward, it has been almost 3 weeks and I have not gotten a letter nor an update about the internship. Should I follow-up one more time or simply call it quits and move on?
======
jseliger
1\. See "How to get coaching, mentoring, and attention:"
[http://jakeseliger.com/2010/10/02/how-to-get-your-
professors...](http://jakeseliger.com/2010/10/02/how-to-get-your-
professors%E2%80%99-attention-or-how-to-get-the-coaching-and-mentorship-you-
need/)

2\. Follow-up one more time. Be polite, but persistent, until you get a firm
"no."

3\. Dating and workplace dynamics are similar in that there's a lot of
signaling and distraction happening simultaneously. Aim for "polite, yet
persistent."

------
soboleiv
[http://blog.close.io/follow-up](http://blog.close.io/follow-up) TLDR: Dude
followed up with an investor 48 times and got the funding. You can do the same
;)

~~~
coletrain
Thanks! After reading that I have finally got the confidence to send a follow
up email.

------
kingzain
I would follow-up one more time, if the place is somewhere where you really
want to work. Many people get busy and things slip, especially when dealing
with email.

However, I would also look for other internships in the meantime.

